# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  hello

## coolman

hi i am about to go to scotland for about 3 weeks.
i am looking forward to see what scotland is all about!
i am from el salvador.

----------


## ingridcarley

Hi, I m new here from United Kingdom. Love to travel the world.

----------


## Bernardrichii

Hi, I m from london. Found this interesting websites while looking for travel guide.

----------


## dia38europe

Hello everybody, I am a new member, and would like to know more about Europe. I am from Australia

----------

